# Mit Java auf USB zugreifen!



## bernd (21. Okt 2004)

Hallo, ich suche ein wenn möglich deutsches Tutorial,
indem erklärt wird wie man mit Java auf USB zugreifen kann.
Wenn möglich mit Beispielen!
Gibt es so was oder muss ich mich schlau googlen?
 ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Okt 2004)

In wie fern USB? Meinst du eine Flashdisk oder USB Allgemein?


----------



## bernd (21. Okt 2004)

Beides würde mich interessieren!


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Okt 2004)

Das erste, ist ganz einfach. Du behandelst den USB-Stick wie eine 'ganz normale' Festplatte.
Zu USB allgemein, weiß ich auch nichts. In der Standart-API ist so etwas aber auf keinen Fall dabei.
Darf man mal Fragen was du machen willst?


----------



## bernd (21. Okt 2004)

Ich würde gerne einen Memostick oder einen mp3-player der am USB angeschlossen wird,
mit Java auslesen oder mit Daten bestücken!
Ist jetzt erst mal so grob ne Idee, wie es später aussehen soll weiß ich auch noch nicht wirklich!
 8)


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Okt 2004)

Wie bereits gesagt, behandle den USB-Stick so wie eine normale Festplatte. Klar was ich meine?


----------



## bernd (21. Okt 2004)

Ich denke ja!
Mit nem JFileChooser die Laufwerke anzeigen lassen und dann drauf zugreifen!
Danke das werd ich mir mal antuen!  :wink:


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Okt 2004)

Jo, so war's gemeint


----------



## bernd (21. Okt 2004)

Mist! Habe einen kleinen Dateimanager geschrieben, den kann ich ja dann auch dazu benutzen,
brauch ich ja nix neues zu schreiben!
Jetzt muss ich mir was anderes ausdenken!  :bahnhof:


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Okt 2004)

Kennst du dich mit J2ME aus? Hätte da noch einiges was gemacht werden muss     :wink:


----------



## bernd (21. Okt 2004)

Ich schätze als Anfänger bin ich für so was noch nicht gut genug!  :lol:


----------



## thE_29 (21. Okt 2004)

außerdem ist j2me extrems blöd!

hab das mal 1 woche lang gemacht und für 6310i applikationen erstellt!

seitdem hasse ich canvas :bae:


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Okt 2004)

OK, Thema geschlosen.


----------

